# Maxcoin tips for highest performance



## rickyman0319

is that 2 x 290 or 1 x 290? cause when I mining max, I only get 240 MH/s max on it. what is ur setting for it?


----------



## xref

i got 15x R9 290 devided into several rigs

all of them running at 460MH/s except 2 running at 455MH/s

my setting as following
using this CGminer http://maxdl.1gh.com/cgminer-windows.zip?nocache=0.7417075347620994

my bat file
cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u username -p password -I 14

on After burner

everything default except Core clock and memory

Core clock: 1100 - 1120
Memory: 625
Fan speed: 70%
Temps: 74 - 80c

hope this fix it for you, please share the results, you can also try changing vector from 1 to 2

EDIT: its a must to delete your keccak ~ .bin file after making changes to your bat file.
EDIT: dont go over -I 14, its will lower your hashing from 455mh to 0.5mh


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xref*
> 
> i got 15x R9 290 devided into several rigs
> 
> all of them running at 460MH/s except 2 running at 455MH/s
> 
> my setting as following
> using this CGminer http://maxdl.1gh.com/cgminer-windows.zip?nocache=0.7417075347620994
> 
> my bat file
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u username -p password -I 14
> 
> on After burner
> 
> everything default except Core clock and memory
> 
> Core clock: 1100 - 1120
> Memory: 625
> Fan speed: 70%
> Temps: 74 - 80c
> 
> hope this fix it for you, please share the results, you can also try changing vector from 1 to 2
> 
> EDIT: its a must to delete your keccak ~ .bin file after making changes to your bat file.
> EDIT: dont go over -I 14, its will lower your hashing from 455mh to 0.5mh


so the core clock is higher than the memory clock. u sure it is correct?


----------



## lightsout

So your saying decreasing memory increases hash? Or just reduces power usage without a hit on hash speed? I can not seem to reduce my 270's below 1400 memory.


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So your saying decreasing memory increases hash? Or just reduces power usage without a hit on hash speed? I can not seem to reduce my 270's below 1400 memory.


first of all, we are talking about SHA-3 Keccak mining ONLY, not scrypt mining, and yes, reducing your memory will not affect your hash at all, its just to save your self some power, all what you need for sha-3 mining is to overclock the core clock as high as possible.


----------



## bbond007

i get 803.1 mh/s

rx290x GPU 0 824Mhz 1250 mem (-20%, -20%) temp 85c fan 64%
rx290x GPU 1 927Mhz 1250 mem (-10%, -10%) temp 87c fan 50%

cgminer.exe -I 15 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 32765 --keccak --no-submit-stale -o

I wish max with quit dropping in price. need to pay off 2nd video board


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> i get 803.1 mh/s
> 
> rx290x GPU 0 824Mhz 1250 mem (-20%, -20%) temp 85c fan 64%
> rx290x GPU 1 927Mhz 1250 mem (-10%, -10%) temp 87c fan 50%
> 
> cgminer.exe -I 15 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 32765 --keccak --no-submit-stale -o
> 
> I wish max with quit dropping in price. need to pay off 2nd video board


this is amazing, never seen someone pass the 600mh with his 290x, you gotta post a screenshot! just to not waste your time, above -I 14 its become 851kh not mh


----------



## bbond007

that is with two cards.....

my hash is nothing special because i have my cards under clocked 20% and 10% due to them hitting 90c temps...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> that is with two cards.....
> 
> my hash is nothing special because i have my cards under clocked 20% and 10% due to them hitting 90c temps...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh ok, though you are talking each card, well, I see that you use --thread-concurrency 32765, you can remove this part, you will never need it with sha3 keccak, maybe its the reason for the high temp
try running it after that at 1100 core clock without adding any extra volts, you might actually be able to reduce the voltage at 1100core clock
put your fans at 70% 24/7, myself getting 87temp max, and by the way, its 290x, its ment to run at 95c without a problem


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xref*
> 
> oh ok, though you are talking each card, well, I see that you use --thread-concurrency 32765, you can remove this part, you will never need it with sha3 keccak, maybe its the reason for the high temp
> try running it after that at 1100 core clock without adding any extra volts, you might actually be able to reduce the voltage at 1100core clock
> put your fans at 70% 24/7, myself getting 87temp max, and by the way, its 290x, its ment to run at 95c without a problem


if I get rid of --thread-concurrency then i need to go down to -I 14 vs 15 otherwise it does not seem to work. The speed remains the same though, so I will see if it effects the temp.

I know they say they are rated to run at 94c, but they can't possibly mean at that temp for weeks on end...

My first r290x was a gigabyte windforce 290x and it was a beautiful looking card but died after 5 - 8 hours of being new. I just don't want that to happen again. I'm not going 1mhz over the stock 1030 it came clocked at.

I was happy with 1 MSI 290x gamer, but it turns out that my decision to add the 2nd MSI gamer for crossfire was probably a mistake. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2364119

Initially i thought something must be wrong with my newest MSI gamer, so i swapped them but it turns out that whichever card is topmost just can't cool down.

I have compensated somewhat by dremeling out a place for a 200mm fan directly over the topmost card and to hack 2 120mm fans in the top of my case blowing up to even airflow. Does help a lot as my case is spacious but outdated using 80mm fan technology.

I'm not sure if the temps are any different, with -I 14 my GPU1 is at 850mhz 70% fan 86c.

My 200mm fan really helps though, if i took the side off my case i'd be at 94c 750mhz 100% fan within a minute


----------



## rickyman0319

when I tried to mine with maxcoin ( 2 x 290 non x), one of my gpu is getting sick / dead on cgminer. how do fix it?

1100/625


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when I tried to mine with maxcoin ( 2 x 290 non x), one of my gpu is getting sick / dead on cgminer. how do fix it?
> 
> 1100/625


you have crossfireX disabled, correct?


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> if I get rid of --thread-concurrency then i need to go down to -I 14 vs 15 otherwise it does not seem to work. The speed remains the same though, so I will see if it effects the temp.
> 
> I know they say they are rated to run at 94c, but they can't possibly mean at that temp for weeks on end...
> 
> My first r290x was a gigabyte windforce 290x and it was a beautiful looking card but died after 5 - 8 hours of being new. I just don't want that to happen again. I'm not going 1mhz over the stock 1030 it came clocked at.
> 
> I was happy with 1 MSI 290x gamer, but it turns out that my decision to add the 2nd MSI gamer for crossfire was probably a mistake. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2364119
> 
> Initially i thought something must be wrong with my newest MSI gamer, so i swapped them but it turns out that whichever card is topmost just can't cool down.
> 
> I have compensated somewhat by dremeling out a place for a 200mm fan directly over the topmost card and to hack 2 120mm fans in the top of my case blowing up to even airflow. Does help a lot as my case is spacious but outdated using 80mm fan technology.
> 
> I'm not sure if the temps are any different, with -I 14 my GPU1 is at 850mhz 70% fan 86c.
> 
> My 200mm fan really helps though, if i took the side off my case i'd be at 94c 750mhz 100% fan within a minute


yea i get know whats happening with your cards, i got the same problem with my first mining rig

the problem is with this kind of heatsinks is its release most of the air inside your case, the cover do not force it to push the air outside.

but when i went for reference cooler vacuum like ones, its totally covered and designed in a way that it push most of the air from the back side out your case, the hot air wont go to the top cards at all.


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when I tried to mine with maxcoin ( 2 x 290 non x), one of my gpu is getting sick / dead on cgminer. how do fix it?
> 
> 1100/625


did your driver crash at some point? sometime after a driver crash you need to restart your pc to have your card not show as sick/dead.


----------



## axishero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xref*
> 
> i got 15x R9 290 devided into several rigs
> 
> all of them running at 460MH/s except 2 running at 455MH/s
> 
> my setting as following
> using this CGminer http://maxdl.1gh.com/cgminer-windows.zip?nocache=0.7417075347620994
> 
> my bat file
> cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u username -p password -I 14
> 
> on After burner
> 
> everything default except Core clock and memory
> 
> Core clock: 1100 - 1120
> Memory: 625
> Fan speed: 70%
> Temps: 74 - 80c
> 
> hope this fix it for you, please share the results, you can also try changing vector from 1 to 2
> 
> EDIT: its a must to delete your keccak ~ .bin file after making changes to your bat file.
> EDIT: dont go over -I 14, its will lower your hashing from 455mh to 0.5mh


Thanks for you setting.I run the same with my 290 tri-x now.
But in my place 290's price is double of 270x which I can get 240m/s with it.And 290 power consumption is nearly double of 270x.Can you dig out more power from 290?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xref*
> 
> yea i get know whats happening with your cards, i got the same problem with my first mining rig
> 
> the problem is with this kind of heatsinks is its release most of the air inside your case, the cover do not force it to push the air outside.
> 
> but when i went for reference cooler vacuum like ones, its totally covered and designed in a way that it push most of the air from the back side out your case, the hot air wont go to the top cards at all.


I'm pretty sure the heat is getting drawn out the top of the case with the 2 120mm fans I put in the top of the case.

I think the problem is that the fans on the MSI gamer just need several inches in front of them without obstruction to work effectively. I agree that the reference design would be better. I just decided to go with MSI because I have 2 GTX 760si Twin Frozr in my AMD FX rig and they never throttle.

Anyway, what I ended up doing is flashing both cards with the ATI reference BIOS which allowed me to lower the target temp in CCC lower. This had the unwanted side-effect of limiting my fan speeds to 60%.

I was able to then use MSI afterburner to alter the fan curve, or manually set fans higher but the issue with that is Afterburner has to be loaded for that to work properly. If i close afterburner the fans go back to 60%.

The interesting thing I found that is running the fans over 60% seems less effect on cooling than it does on noise level. at 60% they are quiet. My 200MM fan actually seems to be doing a lot of the work.

Anyway, I do safer with this because when I leave I also turn the AC from 77 to 80f. this is how i'm looking now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axishero*
> 
> Thanks for you setting.I run the same with my 290 tri-x now.
> But in my place 290's price is double of 270x which I can get 240m/s with it.And 290 power consumption is nearly double of 270x.Can you dig out more power from 290?


I get flickering when I run it at 1150mhz which its grant me 475, at 1200mh I get driver crash which clearly indicate I need more voltage for 1200mhz which its something I want to avoide
you can ignore the flickering and run it at 1150-1175mhz, for me I was afraid to lose my card.,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the heat is getting drawn out the top of the case with the 2 120mm fans I put in the top of the case.
> 
> I think the problem is that the fans on the MSI gamer just need several inches in front of them without obstruction to work effectively. I agree that the reference design would be better. I just decided to go with MSI because I have 2 GTX 760si Twin Frozr in my AMD FX rig and they never throttle.
> 
> Anyway, what I ended up doing is flashing both cards with the ATI reference BIOS which allowed me to lower the target temp in CCC lower. This had the unwanted side-effect of limiting my fan speeds to 60%.
> 
> I was able to then use MSI afterburner to alter the fan curve, or manually set fans higher but the issue with that is Afterburner has to be loaded for that to work properly. If i close afterburner the fans go back to 60%.
> 
> The interesting thing I found that is running the fans over 60% seems less effect on cooling than it does on noise level. at 60% they are quiet. My 200MM fan actually seems to be doing a lot of the work.
> 
> Anyway, I do safer with this because when I leave I also turn the AC from 77 to 80f. this is how i'm looking now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


would flipping the top fans make things better? to get rid of the hot air inside the case much faster?, its not like I expect things can get better
my first rig which its got dual fan coolers on its gpus, I had to downclock all the gpus, and put a box fan 500mm right on front of it as well, nothing did make me able to run it at default clocks








the only option is to get 3 dead cards with vacuum like cooler so I install their coolers on mines, maybe I can find some on ebay for 10$.


----------



## bbond007

SUCCESS!

OK, after some more experimenting, I flashed the ASUS ROM.

With that I noticed cooler temps immediately. I'm not sure why....

The fan profile was still kind of slow so I loaded MSI afterburner beta because Asus Tweak utility would only allow me to use one card....

I slid the voltage to -94 and made a new fan profile.

the top card still is throttling between 960 and 1000mhz to stay at 87c but the bottom card no longer throttles one bit and stays at 81c!


----------



## xref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> SUCCESS!
> 
> OK, after some more experimenting, I flashed the ASUS ROM.
> 
> With that I noticed cooler temps immediately. I'm not sure why....
> 
> The fan profile was still kind of slow so I loaded MSI afterburner beta because Asus Tweak utility would only allow me to use one card....
> 
> I slid the voltage to -94 and made a new fan profile.
> 
> the top card still is throttling between 960 and 1000mhz to stay at 87c but the bottom card no longer throttles one bit and stays at 81c!


amazing !!
this is really cool, my 290 MSi refrence don't have compatible memory to change it to 290x, so I didn't want to risk it by flashing it.
maybe in the future they find something fit for my cards to play with for more hashing power.
currently looking for a cpu water cooling kit to install it on my 280x which I truly hate its cooling power, this might gonna help me to even clock the hell out of it


----------



## axishero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> SUCCESS!
> 
> OK, after some more experimenting, I flashed the ASUS ROM.
> 
> With that I noticed cooler temps immediately. I'm not sure why....
> 
> The fan profile was still kind of slow so I loaded MSI afterburner beta because Asus Tweak utility would only allow me to use one card....
> 
> I slid the voltage to -94 and made a new fan profile.
> 
> the top card still is throttling between 960 and 1000mhz to stay at 87c but the bottom card no longer throttles one bit and stays at 81c!


AMD reference board or Asus custom board?


----------



## NapalmV5

just got onto maxcoin so at 6 gh/s @ 1gh currently how long does it take to mine 1 maxcoin ?

heres 4 of 8 asus 290x dc2oc @ 2.1 gh/s and another 4x 290 @ 1.8 gh/s


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> just got onto maxcoin so at 6 gh/s @ 1gh currently how long does it take to mine 1 maxcoin ?
> 
> heres 4 of 8 asus 290x dc2oc @ 2.1 gh/s and another 4x 290 @ 1.8 gh/s


at my rate like one every hour. your going to get one every few minutes.

I'm actually not doing MAX anymore.


----------



## NapalmV5

thanks man i appreciate it!

just noticed 1gh user stat input


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axishero*
> 
> AMD reference board or Asus custom board?


MSI 290X gamers.

I think the ROM is from the ASUS reference board as it sets the clock to 1000ghz.


----------



## satchice9

Hi,

I've recently upgraded from a HD4850 (yes I know it was old) to a Sapphire Radeon R9 380 2GB OC (985MHz core, 5600MHz memory).

I'm now getting 285Mh/s mining MaxCoin using cgminer v 3.7.3, whereas with the old card I was only getting 45Mh/s, so the R9 380 is going 6.33 times faster, which is a decent improvement (as it should be given how old my previous card was), but I have to say I'm disappointed. I was hoping the new card would at least get me into the 400Mh/s+ realm.

The R9 380 is a slight update of the R9 285 (i.e. both Tonga Pro based) but I've googled and can't find what Mh/s an R9 285 or R9 380 mining MaxCoin (keccak algorithm) should be able to achieve. I've heard of people getting 450-480Mh/s with an R9 270, so I'd have though the R9 380 could achieve that.

I've tried tweaking my config, but can't do better than 285Mh/s. Here's what my cgminer.config currently is:-

_,
"intensity" : "14",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "256",
"kernel" : "keccak",
"lookup-gap" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"thread-concurrency" : "0",
"gpu-engine" : "0-0",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "0",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-switch-delay" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"log-dateformat" : "0",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"keccak" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}_

I've tried setting changes such as "gpu-threads" : "2", "thread-concurrency" : "8192", (also tried 8193 & 32765) but the changes I've tried lead to worse results.

Anyone got any ideas on how to improve performance, or is 285Mh/s about the best an R9 380 mining MaxCoin (keccak) will do without overclocking?


----------



## satchice9

I've had a rethink of my above post.

The reason I was expecting 400Mh/s+ is I was looking at the performance stats for GPU LiteCoin mining, not for MaxCoin mining. On the 4850HD I was at best getting 45Mh/s mining MaxCoin, but the LiteCoin stats for the 4850HD are about 126Mh/s at best. Taking the LiteCoin/MaxCoin difficulty ratio as 126/45=2.8, that means MaxCoin is approximately 2.8 times harder to mine than LiteCoin. That means that my 285Mh/s mining MaxCoin on my R9 380 is equivalent to 285*2.8=798Mh/s mining LiteCoin. So I'd say the mining performance of the R9 380 is no longer a disappointment to me.

I'd like to know what other people have achieved mining MaxCoin on an R9 380 or R9 285 (i.e. both Tonga Pro based, so should be very similar).


----------

